# TC 4 WEEKS TO COVER MODEL ??



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Well I have finally decided to try and curb my bad eating habits and see if its possible to get into cover model shape over the next 4 weeks starting from today 14th May.

First port of call for me is to go cold turkey as I just cant stop eating junk once I start so my stating point is to go keto for this week and take it from there.

This may not be everyones choice for a perfect look but it is for me so im going for the Mens Healths look, my biggest problem as it always is for me is dropping fat and maintaining the muscle.Im currently training DC style and will post up work outs as and when.Ill do some strating pics tonight but the avi is of me about 2 weeks ago.

Diet for today has been4 large eggs 1 slice black pudding ! 1 tomatoe

1tuna salad with cheese

Chilli with cheese to come and some whey with creamI try and cut down on the shakes as they just dont fill me up so better to have real food!I have also had a diet coke and will nip to the shop in a minute for carbonated water!

Last night and yesterday i had 2 mcdonalds 1 choc elcair a slice of toffee cake, cream scone, bagel and i was still hungry hence the cold turkey this week!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are my starting pics taken a few weeks back at the end of last current blast of trying to get bigger but stay lean;


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

So tonight ive did a 10 min warm up run then ten mins hit.

3 egg omlette cheese mushrooms 3 cherry toms!

going to try and knock up a protein dessert tonight with some egg whites and some whey i think once i figure out a recipe


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Day 3 and not a single carb has passed my lips!

Still feeling ok although gym session was tough had such a sweat on im taking warrior blaze pre workout god these are strong im pretty immune to caffeine but this stuff really kicks my ar4e!

Just using one at the minute think im ok to up to 2 now if anyones interested i take;

bbw premium whey

omega 369 100mg ed

vit c 2-4g ed

creatine

bcaas

Warrior Blaze

My DC session went like this;

Inc Db press

50kgs 6

drop to 44kgs 6, 4

DB Shoulder Press

I just cant manage shoulders and chest whatever i do so i failed on the 37.5kgs db and just blasted out 5 reps with the 35's and left it ill do them with legs from now on

BOR Yates one all out set with 120kgs 6 reps

Underhand Wg Pulldowns

10, 8, 5

Skulls lying on the floor 20kgs plus bar was relativley easy so up weight next time

10, 8, 5

Some HIT cardio tonight, waters defintley coming off now non stop toilet visits!

Hope everyone is good any questions please ask!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed mate, looks like a good challenge you've set for yourself. You look to have more mass than most of the mens health models, so when your leaned out you'll look great. Best of luck


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> subbed mate, looks like a good challenge you've set for yourself. You look to have more mass than most of the mens health models, so when your leaned out you'll look great. Best of luck


Thanks for dropping in mate,yes it will be tough but one things for certain it will be an improvement so will have to see how much i can get off!

So another cardio session done around 25 mins medium paced around the fields came back soaked!

Diet today has been;

3 large eggs mushrooms blackpudding thats the last bit gone now lol!

small tuna salad with cheese

whey and single cream

whey in water post wo

burger with cheese and salad

few babybels to come and some more whey in single cream to get the fat macros up !

stand corrected this is only day 2 i thought it was wednesday already damn!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

"I just cant stop eating junk once I start".. This is the only bit that bothers me. To become a fitness model u must think like one and live like one.. Good thing on changing ur bod' but u need a different outlook on food. Only this way u will reach 7% and maintain it all for as long as u desire.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i disagree gymgym, i know a fitness model who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc but still maintains his condition year round due to his successful use of clen and cardio, not due to a spot on diet and dedication.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i disagree gymgym, i know a fitness model who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc but still maintains his condition year round due to his successful use of clen and cardio, not due to a spot on diet and dedication.


"who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc"

How old is he ? There are no ways to be a fitness model if u gonna pack up on 4000 calories extra in a weekend. It just impossible and I've work with models all my life and with the biggest agencies such a Boss, Whimena NYC, Elite, Michel Pommier (Miami)..

"maintains his condition year round due to his successful use of clen and cardio"

none of the fit models use Clen for one reason: it knocks u down well did for me and surely am not the only one. Clen is lethal when used long term and repeatedly.

"not due to a spot on diet and dedication"

this gotta be the utter bollox I've read in recent posts in here. All models got the body they've got (like I do) by eating clean and showing dedication days in and out. There's no secret to it. There will never be.

Am 38 and got the bod' of a 25, guess how did I manage this ?

Lean food + fitness. Nothing else.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

gymgym said:


> "who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc"
> 
> How old is he ? There are no ways to be a fitness model if u gonna pack up on 4000 calories extra in a weekend. It just impossible and I've work with models all my life and with the biggest agencies such a Boss, Whimena NYC, Elite, Michel Pommier (Miami)..
> 
> ...


That roid rage is gonna consume you mate:whistling:

Seriously boys we are in here to support tonyc, not have a go, gym gym everyone is different mate doesn't mean they are wrong ;-)

Subbed good luck with your goals mate will be an interesting read, maybe pick up a few pointers along the way :thumb:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

gymgym said:


> "who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc"
> 
> How old is he ? There are no ways to be a fitness model if u gonna pack up on 4000 calories extra in a weekend. It just impossible and I've work with models all my life and with the biggest agencies such a Boss, Whimena NYC, Elite, Michel Pommier (Miami)..
> 
> ...


Sorry GymGym but I disagree with your above post. Some people are genetically gifted in the fact that they can eat whatever they feel like, whenever they feel like and not gain fat. I have a friend who is 22, 6'1'' and 94kgs at sub 10% bodyfat. He has a physique most on here would be happy to achieve. He eat's whatever he wants, whenever he wants. This includes large take away pizzas, fried chicken, kebabs and all sorts. He has no concept of nutrition or diet. He does no cardio and trains with poor form and weights that are too heavy. He doesn't use any fat burners or thyroid medications and is running a low dose cycle of Test/Tren and Masteron at the moment. He is a freak of nature, all of the above is the gods honest truth weather you believe it or not.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm subbed Tony. How do you find the DC style workout's? Did you train like this during you last blast? If so how did it go?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Beans said:


> Sorry GymGym but I disagree with your above post. Some people are genetically gifted in the fact that they can eat whatever they feel like, whenever they feel like and not gain fat. I have a friend who is 22, 6'1'' and 94kgs at sub 10% bodyfat. He has a physique most on here would be happy to achieve. He eat's whatever he wants, whenever he wants. This includes large take away pizzas, fried chicken, kebabs and all sorts. He has no concept of nutrition or diet. He does no cardio and trains with poor form and weights that are too heavy. He doesn't use any fat burners or thyroid medications and is running a low dose cycle of Test/Tren and Masteron at the moment. He is a freak of nature, all of the above is the gods honest truth weather you believe it or not.


And that's the 1st thing I've asked: "Hold old is he ?"

Given that ur mate is 22 and big framed then it's a totally different game as his metabolism is 100 times higher than mine. And yes I def agree some people are genetically gifted tho if ur mate was 38 it wouldnt stand a chance being @ 10% ever.. It's obvious.

But I understand he's 22.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Very achievable looking at your pics, good luck mate


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Subbed mate. I'm struggling with the same problem of trying to cut out the junk as well. So hopefully following this will help give me some motivation!

Hope it all goes well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> "who pretty much eats whatever he wants on his cheat days. He doesn't live a perfect lifestyle, drinks most weekends etc"
> 
> How old is he ? There are no ways to be a fitness model if u gonna pack up on 4000 calories extra in a weekend. It just impossible and I've work with models all my life and with the biggest agencies such a Boss, Whimena NYC, Elite, Michel Pommier (Miami)..
> 
> ...


It all good discussion guys everyone's different some people can get away with it others can't like me last time I had abs was 2 years ago after solid cardio and diet for a few months but back then I had a lot less muscle!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Beans said:


> I'm subbed Tony. How do you find the DC style workout's? Did you train like this during you last blast? If so how did it go?


Dc is tricky you have to really make sure the intensity is there and you are progressing with weights the reason I'm doing it is to make sure in shifting the same weights whilst dieting as I think it's too easy to make changes to your routine drop weights and loose muscle I'm going to drop in a high rep depletion workout at the end of the week to burn some cals and deplete before a short carb up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Woah didnt want to spark a war in here, i was simply disagreeing with your blanket statement. Dont get so defensive.

Everything i said is true, whether you disagree or not mate, and he's the same age as me, 22.

Anyway, apologies to TC for taking this of topic, once again best of luck mate.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right diet same boring crap today!

Slow jog to a hill tonight up and down it ten times then jogged back home feeling a bit trashed now and its only day 3....2.5 days to go then i can carb up a little


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work. I'm doing a keto diet too. Just had a fillet steak, with a bit of stilton melted on top, and broccoli on the side. I find myself constantly looking forward to carb days! Got a long way to go before I'm in shape though!!



tonyc74 said:


> Right diet same boring crap today!
> 
> Slow jog to a hill tonight up and down it ten times then jogged back home feeling a bit trashed now and its only day 3....2.5 days to go then i can carb up a little


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right feeling it today fuzzy headed etc only 2 days till i can carb up now!

Ez bar curls 40kgs plus bar

8, 6, 4 rest paused

Seated calf raise think was with 50kgs

10, 8,, 5 rest paused

Squats

warm ups with 60kgs 8 100kgs 8

working set

160kgs x 8

Legs press with 100kgs 20 reps

and done bit of a quick one as rushed for time cardio and crunches again tonight


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gav76 said:


> BOR Yates one all out set with 120kgs 6 repswhat does bor yates mean? excuse the ignorance


no worries pal its bent over rows with a underhand grip - for some reason more commonly known as yates grip good for back thickness.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cardio done tonight low intestity walking up and down some hills near my house diet stuck to...that is all one more day before carbing


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Good work. I'm doing a keto diet too. Just had a fillet steak, with a bit of stilton melted on top, and broccoli on the side. I find myself constantly looking forward to carb days! Got a long way to go before I'm in shape though!!


Can you have as much brocolli as you want on a keto?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> Can you have as much brocolli as you want on a keto?


think it only has traces of carbs you really just need to stick to meat fish eggs evoo cream cheese veg like green beans broc salads etc

i dont really care whether im in keto or not aslong as im loosing weight then im fine with that!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Forgot to mention many people that do keto Atkins etc still fcuk it up and they don't drop their calories you still need calories deficit for it to work.

So next week he plan changes a little and I'll be dropping to 2kcals per day with no fats just carbs and protein carbs will be post work out x2 at 50g portions and non training days just one serving at breakfast.

I tend to get through the days drinking green tea and carbonated waters just had some cheese and a green tea now! Much more filling to eat food and not whey for protein drinks!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cardio done tonight in the sh1tty weather and food stuck to!

I had fish from m and s as its 3 for £10 atm feels like I've eaten fresh air lol!

Cardio in the am then to body power then hit gym then reefed its all sitting there in the cupboard ready


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

enjoy bodypower mate, make sure you send me all the protein samples you get that have carbs, just trying to look out for you :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> enjoy bodypower mate, make sure you send me all the protein samples you get that have carbs, just trying to look out for you :lol:


Didn't even manage to get any freebies place was rammed and I didn't bother queuing was good to see everything though!

So I managed to last Neil 430 sat before caring up but I've run over with due to being stuck at the vets this am for hours!

Yesterdays workout was

Hammer inc press 80kgs 10 5 5 fcuked ,y felt in a bit with this

Machine flys 10 8 6

Plate loaded shoulders 20kgs 10 6 4

Lat raises 15kgdbs 10 10 10

Plate loaded triceps machine 10 7 5

Dips 8 8 8

So just munching a biscuit now then diet starts again next weeks carb up will be much shorter and just pro veg with carbs post workout


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

right day 1.5 out of the way god i am so hungry without the fats in my diet!

Just managed a 45min run tonight on just 50g of carbs and protein veg meals after that going to traing 4 days this week get that fat off then see where i am...going to be a long week!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you sound to be getting on well though, to say its early on and youve got cardio nailed already.

shame to hear about the vets, im guessing it wasnt good if you were there hours.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> you sound to be getting on well though, to say its early on and youve got cardio nailed already.
> 
> shame to hear about the vets, im guessing it wasnt good if you were there hours.


really knackered tonight tho today has taken it out of me a bit...vets wasnt too terrible just a small op needed on the dogs eye more worried about the cost than anything lol!

Pull workout

t bar close grip rows

warms ups then

120kgs 9, 5, 5

Pullups plus 15kg 8, 4, 3

BOR 120kg 5 sh21t form! dropped to 90kgs for 8

Hammer curls 27.5kgs 8, 5, 5

Cable ez culrls 9, 6, 4

Cut the lawn tonight and did 10 mins hit was hard work just didnt have the energy

food was

5 egg whites one yolk

some chicken with peppers and beef

few sweets during wo

50g oats 50g whey

beef rice noodles small handful veg

fish and veg for dinner!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

OK so todays workout was tough in the heat and I'm really feeling the heat!

I also think last saturdays cheat has really set me back as weight hasn't shifted!

Did a push

Inc smith bench 85kgs plus bar 5, 4, 3 too low on reps here!

Flys with 22.5kg dbs 8, 6, 5

Flat Bench 70kgs plus bar 8, 4, 3

Single arm lat raises with 20kg dbs 8, 6, 5

Dips plus 40kgs 6, 5, 3 down on reps here

So I'm just trying to ride this week out and maybe thinking of upping calls already due to energy levels but we will see cardio to do later


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did my cardio last night more of a fast walk followed by a slow jog prob 30 mins in total felt knackered one and half more days to grind through!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep at it tony, sounds like a graft to me this!!

I couldnt do a Keto diet my self a bit hard core for me


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Keep at it tony, sounds like a graft to me this!!
> 
> I couldnt do a Keto diet my self a bit hard core for me


if only i was doing keto i wouldnt be this hungry! i did keto first week this week these next 3 weeks im doing protein and veg with 2 small carb meals post work out!

Cardio hit done tonight bit dissapointing with changes veins are popping out on abdomen but i think full abs are going to be tough to get in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

You on PSMF dude?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> You on PSMF dude?


yes mate i have to admit its pretty tiring especially in this heat but just 2 more weeks to go ! fcuk!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Should get a little easier, the protein excess will begin to provide glucose to fuel parts of the brain and proved you with more energy 

Gluconeogenesis


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

No cardio today really could not be ****d!

Legs were done and I've tuck to diet so did;

Hack squats 3 rest paused sets

Leg press 3 sets rest paused with 20 reps to finish

3 sets seted calves

3 sets hm curls some stretches and finished

Will try am cardio Tom then gym then carb up cannot fing wait!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

So i had my egg whites this morning some caffeine a warrior blaze and hit the gym strength down a bit which is not surprising second push session of the week.

Inc Db Bench

Dropped to the 44's to make sure i kept the reps up

8, 4, fail!

Flat DB

44's

8, 5, 4

Cables

10, 10, 6 dropped weight and did 5 more

Skulls on the floor

30kgs plus bar

8, 3, 2

Push Downs full stack

8, 4, 2

Behind neck shoulder press and by this time i was ruined!

40kgs plus bar

8, 5, 3

Stretches and done just got some mt2 in and smashing in the crabs in the garden

1 tunnock teacake

1 cinamon whirl

2 oat cookies

50g malto dextrin and 25g whey so far

Chicken wraps and wedges next!

Fat loss has been disappointing this week might swap the meals around next week as i don't think I'm looking good at the minute!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Back to basics tonight and did rack pulls for the first time in months weigh not too bad considering and both hands overhand where as i use to do one over one under!

Warm UPs then

175kg x 3

155kg x 5

Close Grip Pull Ups plus 15kgs

8, 5, 3

Wide grip Pull Downs

10, 5, 4

Ez bar culrs 40kgs plus bar

10, 5, 4 rest paused

Rope Curls

8, 5, 5 rest paused

Single arm cable curls x 10 reps each arm twic just for the pump!

15 mins hit tonight 10 min walk afterwards done think im going to curb next weeks cheat to one meal now as it think its doing more damage than good!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Are u watching how much sodium u having ?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Are u watching how much sodium u having ?


not particularly i have some salt on my eggs and a small amount of sauce with my meals, you think its a factor?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

So iam now adding in some slow paced cario am followed by HIT in the evenings was nice to be up at 630 though im going to miss the countryside once i move back into a city again in a few months!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just did some sprints tonight didn't really have much energy tho!

Smallish rump steak low fat babybel cheese and some asparagus red onion an mushrooms for tea can't wait for this diet to finish now !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello mate. Just stumbled on this. Looks to be a great challenge you have set.

Good luck.

Subbed.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> not particularly i have some salt on my eggs and a small amount of sauce with my meals, you think its a factor?


Just read that... yes low sodium will def improve burning fats by very far..


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

BONE said:


> Have you thought of running DNP whilst on minimal carbs?


Hmm i had considered this but decided against in the end just not too sure about the stuff!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Just read that... yes low sodium will def improve burning fats by very far..


Cant see where im getting too much sodium from at the min as im just having chicken steak and salads and veg with small amount of sauces i will double check everything from now on tho!

Did my 20 mins power walking this monrning with a weighted rucksack lol

Nice morning to be out again


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

dude this is a good read, i think your goal is spot on, and judginf by your pics i think they are very achieveable, defined shoulders mate well done, keep it up and subbed mate as this was my goal too lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pardoe said:


> dude this is a good read, i think your goal is spot on, and judginf by your pics i think they are very achieveable, defined shoulders mate well done, keep it up and subbed mate as this was my goal too lol


cheers for the comment mate, but to be honest i cant see me being where i want to be at the end of next week so i might change the title to 6 weeks lol!

My body is very stubborn in growing and in loosing fat! I will have to adjust diet at the end of next week and maybe add in more cardio as i think the low calories is going to start to eat into my muscle tissue if i extend it anylonger!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

yh i know the feeling mate, nah you seem in good condition now tho by the looks of things mate, looks achieveable, just grab a handful of motivation and fvckin smash it!!!!!!!

in regards to muscle loss just smash the protein in mate, fridge full of chicken, salmon, tuna, beef and turkey!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just read your thread for the first time this morning. Wish I had your dedication, you're looking good. Keep at it! ( & the training :whistling: )


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Just read your thread for the first time this morning. Wish I had your dedication, you're looking good. Keep at it! ( & the training :whistling: )


just set short term goals mate i lack motivation like anyone but for 4 weeks i can manage once your 2 weeks in you will have the drive to see it through as it would be 2 weeks effort down the pan!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wellonly managed one hit sesssion of cardio at 630 this am as i didnt get in until 8pm i just had some cod for tea and vegetables as puonishment and im having my whey in water whihc ive stuck in the freezer so its like ice cream instead of some quark tonight!

Added in more sets at the gym though to hopefully burn some more fat

DB flat bench did 4 x 8 finishing on the 44's

Inc Flys 4 x 8 finishin with the 25kgs

Inc Smith 4 x 8 not much weight on here but think i did 60kg plus the bar pretty shattered by this point!

Cable curls 8, 5, 4 rest paused

Barbel curls 4 sets of 8 with the 35kgs bar just for pump at the end!

Tough few days coming up legs shoulders tom then another chest ses on sat might even increase the reps and sets as a fat burner not sure why but im loking a bit sh1t today but clothes are very looses so its coming off somehwhere!

Need some careful planning at the weekend avoind some binging over the 4 days lol! got some diet cokes in 1


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

so didn't do cardio this am as i was on the road at 630 will do tonight to make up

also had a low fat lemon muffin in my meeting which i hope i worked off in gym going to to legs tom as an extra session then maybe chest again on sat as an extra calorie burn!

Bodyfat is being stubborn going to get a cheat meal or two in to stoke metabolism over long weekend!

Today i did shoulders and calves

3 x 8 seated press was v weak and only managed the 35s bit shot really!

4 x 12 on lat raises working up to 17.5's

3 x 6 on shrugs with 120kg as grip kept failing

4 x 8 seated calf raise

So tom will be squats leg press and some hams!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

just ruined my legs tough session just had egg whites pre gym!

Squats warm ups then

160kg x 6 reps down

Hack squats 50kgs

3 x8

Leg Press

3 x 20

Ham Curls

3 rest paused sets

Inc abs with weights 20 15 10

Leg raises 3 max rep

15 mins hit to finish

Treating my self to a millionaires small cake now as post workout sugars!

Looking better today very vascular this am abs showing geting happier!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Rest day today and a bit of carb loading! Mainly hi go sugary carbs fire up the metabolism for next week!

Was thinking of going to the gym but 3 days in a row I'm knackered!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Trained back yesterday was ok despite feeling very tired.

Chest session this am only had time for a protein shake so I was really suffering in the gym probably the blaze giving me the shakes a bit!

2 warm ups with 60ks on flat bench

Working sets on dbs

35 10

40 10

44 6 fail! awful

Went on to flys as i was hacked off at this point!

15ks 10

17.5ks 10

22.5ks 10

27.5ks 10

Cable chest près machine

4 sets of ten nice stretch

Skulls with 30 plus bar on the floor

6 4 2 rest paused

Push downs

10, 6, 4 rest paused

15 mins hit to finish

only 3 more days then diets changing as my strength is suffering a bit i need to add back some good carbs!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

well i finally caved last night and had 3 muffins and some chocolate! just felt knackered boring long weekend and starving hungry.

Double cardio for rest of this week to make up, think im just going to have to add in some clean carbs soon as just the protein and veg is making me so hungry its making me want to eat junk!

Ill try to last until sunday then add in a bowl of oats for brek that should keep me going and stop me from having these cravings!

Long weekends are bad for diets lol i did well to get through fri sat and monday!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

we are only human.... :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> we are only human.... :lol:


ha ha yeah iam as weak willed as the next person ah well once i start eating more food i should be ok ive changed my mindset now a bannana would be a fcuking treat at the minute~!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Being off work for 4 days with the bank holiday... put my routine right out... lets just say I ate too many biscuits :laugh:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Any picture updates mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> Any picture updates mate?


I was going to do some this week but to be honest I'm not happy with where I am I do look loads better but probably under estimated starting point might just hang on till next week it's amazing how much fat you can burn into over a 4 week period!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

still have lower belly fat


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Final session of the week done absolutley no energy felt sick!

As its by bday i had 2 croissants pre gym and a choc pastry afterwards!

Anyway i did

3 x 10 reps on inc db bench

Supersetted with

3 x 15 cables

3 x 15 Dips

Supersetted with 3 x 15 cable pushdowns

15 moins on treadmill to finish

Will go for a run later and maybe have a treat or 2 for dinner just going to relax this weekend no gym maybe some cardio..hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

so relaxed weekedn food wise not over the top but a few treats home made pizza yesterday and managed one and a half beers before i was so bloated i couldnt eat anymore!

Deload session in the gym did

deads up to 120kgs

Mil Press 50kgs

Inc Db press using 35's

20 mins on cross trainer nice and easy think my body will feel the benefit!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

missed am cardio today as it was ****ing down and now I've missed pm cardio as its ****ing down just managed a 20 min walk instead! with my rain stuff on on abysmal!

will make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did a back session yesterday just wasn't feeling it in the gym too tired!

Deads warm ups then 170kgs 5

150kgs 1 rep on double overhand and just couldn't hold grip so need to work out that!

One arm tbar rows 60kgs inc bar

8, 5, 4

Close grip pull downs 8, 6, 5

Hammer curls with 30kg dbs

8, 4, 3

Straight bar curls with 35kgs

8, 8, 8

cut lawn and walked dog for cardio!

walked dog for 20ins this am for cardio will do some sprints tonight!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

30 mins cardio done tonight and my reward was some potato leeks broccoli and a 250g rump steak lovely!

Will be heading into a growth phase soon and packing on some serious muscle hopefully drop a few more pounds this week first as weight loss has defo stalled!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Forgot to post up a few sessions well i did legs yesterday

Warm Ups on Squats then one all out set @ 170kgs whihc is a pb for me for 5

Then drop to 110kg for 20 this was tough lol!

Still leg db deads with 44kgs

8, 5, 5

Calf raises can even remember think the weight was 50ks 10, 9, 6

That was it did about 40 mins cardio the other nigth will go for a run again tonight doing chest and shoulders in the monring!

weight loss has stopped now ive added carbs in so may need to readress a few things!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Low rep session shoulders and back

db press

warm ups then

22.5 6

30 6

35 6

35 5

Lat raises

12.5 6

15 6

17.5 6

20 6

Close grip rows

60 6

80 6

100 6

120 6

Wg pull downs

6, 6, 6, 6

Finished early felt like puking not taking caffein or beta aline again not a good affect on me and ruined work out a bit!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking good in the pic above mate. How much weight have you shifted over the 4 weeks? Have you added in some carbs yet?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Looking good in the pic above mate. How much weight have you shifted over the 4 weeks? Have you added in some carbs yet?


Cheers mate lost over a stone in total would you believe it!

Now have carbs every morning and around workout, once i am back on track for more size i will increase carbs to around 400g and protein to 300-350g fats won't worry about odd egg yolk red meat etc.

No training at min come down with really bad flu high temp etc taking loads of fit c glutamine and greens and fruit hope it goes by the weekend!

Not even going to try and stick to diet right now!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Cheers mate lost over a stone in total would you believe it!
> 
> Now have carbs every morning and around workout, once i am back on track for more size i will increase carbs to around 400g and protein to 300-350g fats won't worry about odd egg yolk red meat etc.
> 
> ...


You over this yet?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> You over this yet?


almost mate still lingering thats 3 weeks pretty hacked off with it always take loads of fit c glutamine when your run down defo helps!

Right another upper dc session was sweating like a pig very hard work in this heat!

Flat db press

50's 6, 4, 2

Military press 70kgs

4, 4, 1

was almost done at this point ha ha !

Wide grip pull downs

8, 6, 4

Over hand bent over rows

120kgs 6 was totally fcuked by now didn't want to do these!

100kg 6 was supposed to be a high rep set !

Close grip bench 80 plus bar

6, 4, 3

stretches and thank god have 2 days off from gym to pack as moving next week!

edit wrong journal!


----------

